# [gelöst] Alsamixer einstellungen Speichern?

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe als root in der Konsole meine Mixereinstellugen mit Alsamixer geändert und danach als root 

```
alsactl store
```

 eingegeben. das sollte doch eigentlich die neuen Mixereinstellungen dauerhaft übernehmen?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Thu Jul 26, 2007 1:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UTgamer

Jeder Benutzer kann mit alsamixer selbst die Werte wieder wegändern, dazu brauchtest du dich nicht als root anmelden.  :Wink:  Es wird pro Anwenderprofil eingestellt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich muss regelmäßig als user meine Einstellungen mit alsamixer ändern, um beim TV Ton zu haben. Das Problem hatte ich schon mal vor langer Zeit. Ich finde den Thread aber nicht mehr.

----------

## manuels

ich weiß nicht, ob es damit zusammenhängt, aber lädst du /etc/init.d/alsasound beim booten?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ja. Ich werde mal die /etc/asound.state umbenennen/entfernen.

----------

## Knieper

Das Initskript speicherte bisher in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state.

----------

## tgurr

Wie Knieper schon sagte speichert das init Skript nach /var/lib/alsa/asound.state.

Der Befehl alsactl store allerdings speichert nach /etc/asound.state und hat folglich keinen Effekt.

Also entweder in der /etc/conf.d/alsasound RESTORE_ON_START="yes" && SAVE_ON_STOP="yes" setzen, was defaultmäßig aktiv sein sollte, oder alsactl store wie folgt ausführen:

alsactl -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state store

----------

## flammenflitzer

localhost olaf # rm /var/lib/alsa/asound.state

localhost olaf # ln -s /etc/asound.state /var/lib/alsa/asound.state

Danke 

MfG

----------

